# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met huisartsen >  Ervaringen met huisarts Wijburg-Smids (Nieuwkoop)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Naam huisarts: Wijburg-Smids

Werkzaam in zorginstelling / huisartsenpraktijk: Huisartsenpraktijk Smids, Nieuwkoop

Adres: Dorpsstraat 127, Nieuwkoop

Website: www.smids.praktijkinfo.nl


*Wat zijn jouw ervaringen met de huisarts Wijburg-Smids*

----------

